# Driftwood



## Alexis (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi all, i just had question about driftwood. i have found it very hard to come across good quality driftwood only ugly bits of bogwood but im going to the country soon where i know there will be alot of it for free! Bearing in mind this will be a high spec tank, do you think it would be safe after the usual boiling and maybe bleaching? any freedback will be appreciated. Cheers Lex


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Boiling for an extended period of time is sure to kill any kind of baddies on or in the wood, but isn't guaranteed to eliminate toxins that have been leeched into the wood. Bleaching is probably a no-no unless you're absolutely sure that you'll be able to neutralize all of the chemical.

More important considerations would be the type of wood that you're collecting (some won't sink, others will rot) and the locale that you're collecting from (potential contamination, local laws).


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

Alexis said:


> Hi all, i just had question about driftwood. i have found it very hard to come across good quality driftwood only ugly bits of bogwood but im going to the country soon where i know there will be alot of it for free! Bearing in mind this will be a high spec tank, do you think it would be safe after the usual boiling and maybe bleaching? any freedback will be appreciated. Cheers Lex


I recently did this, you can search around to find the posts. I went to the beach to get saltwater driftwood and I soaked and scrubbed it daily for about a week to ensure it was clean. There are still risks involved. After a week of soak and scrub, I still couldn't get it to sink due to their large size, so I drilled a hole in a rock, and used a stainless screw to hold the driftwood onto the rock. No problems to report so far!

Good luck, Rob


----------



## voiceofid (Jan 31, 2008)

petco sells driftwood, even ones in there tanks and they all sink

i recently got a nice big baddie for 10 bucks


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

voiceofid said:


> i recently got a nice big baddie for 10 bucks


Good deal!

Also check out the seller/buyer forum on here- lots of ppl sell driftwood...


----------

